# Seiko Skx007K - 7S26 Calibration - Help



## craigs (Jan 1, 2008)

Good Afternoon. I need some advice on the above please.

Only a couple of months old but since yesterday the watch has turned into a stop watch! gaining ten secs every minute.

Any ideas please?

Thanks.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's so new you should return it to the dealer. If it's so far out, it could me magnetised or the hairspring could be fouled or "hung up". Either way, it needs "fettling".

Mike


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Let it completely run down then give it some gentle but firm raps against the palm of your hand, edge first. as mentioned above the hairspring can get hung up and this method can sometimes jolt it back into place, happens a lot with monsters I've heard which also have the same movement as the skx007

good luck

wookie


----------



## craigs (Jan 1, 2008)

Well you live and learn.

A good slap against the palm did the trick.

Many thanks.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice one Wookie! :notworthy: I shall have to remember that trick. :thumbsup: We do live and learn as said!

mike


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it :thumbsup:


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice trick; one to remember.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Will bear that one in mind!


----------

